# Not Happy with the E-collar



## shemac72 (Dec 4, 2013)

I just had my gizmo fixed (male). The vet sent him home in an e-collar for 10-14 days. Gizmo is so unhappy with it....I have to hand feed him and give him water through the bottle (he usually uses a bowl.) He just seems so miserable and uncomfortable, so I went out this morning and got him an inflatable collar, which is equally unhappy with. Any suggestions??? I can't bear to have this on him for 13 more days.


----------



## JBun (Dec 4, 2013)

I don't know why vets give those e collars. They usually make rabbits depressed and can cause more problems than they help. You run the risk of your rabbit developing GI stasis from the stress of having to wear it in some cases.

You could take off the collar, but you should keep a *very* close eye on your bun to make sure he isn't chewing at the incision. If you are worried about him chewing at the incision when you can't watch him, you could use the collar just at those times. Another option is to use vet wrap around the belly. Just make sure you don't wrap it too tight. This shows the vet wrap being used.
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f18/arizona-lion-giants-blog-72663/index2.html

Usually most of the time you don't use anything and just keep an eye on the rabbit for signs of messing with the incision, and only then use something to prevent it. But that can also be a risk if they decide to chew at it and it's not noticed. With the 5 rabbits I've had fixed, they all left their incisions alone and I never had to do anything with them.


----------



## missyscove (Dec 4, 2013)

Does your vet see a lot of rabbits? In my experience most exotics don't get e collars unless they show us they need them. Call your vet and ask about it, but at the very least it should be safe to pull the e collar off under supervision so he can eat happily.


----------



## Vosify (Dec 4, 2013)

I see my post up there haha yes My boy hated the cone. Also he chewed and licked with it off. The vet wrap from his armpits to his back legs really helped. Just don't make it to right. Their lungs shouldn't be constricted at all!

I wrapped it a few times loose. Enough to make it stiff and hard for him to bend and lick.


----------



## akane (Dec 4, 2013)

I've always taken collars off and just kept the animal near me. From dog to rabbit I've never had one bother staples or stitches after a neuter. I'd worry more about whether they have pain killers. It's not as big of deal with a dog which can go without eating for awhile with no harm but still even for a simple surgery they should be sent home with at least a couple days worth of pain killers. Rabbits may fail to eat or drink and cause irreversible digestive tract damage if they are in pain.


----------



## rabitgrl (Dec 4, 2013)

I had the same issue with my bun. Bob did lick and pull open his suture sight twice, so the collar was neccessary. Was your bunny licking, or did the vet just give it to you as a preventative? If he has not been bothering the operation sight I would not use the collar. I have had three other rabbits neutered that did not need the collar because they left their sutures alone. I think this is usually the case with boys. With Bob I took the collar off every once in a while when I could supervise him, so he could eat and drink. I left it off completely after 5 days and he healed up fine.


----------

